# Spinning-Combs and Hackles



## Goodshepfarm

Do any of you comb your fiber or use hackles? I always card my own fiber on my drum carder but I am now considering combs. Do any of you use your hackles as combs? Which ones should I purchase for Romney wool? Any other advice? 

Thanks so much,
~Michelle


----------



## BirchPoint

I have 2 pair of combs - one small pair to use when demonstrating or when I comb some down breed wool. I also have a large 4 row pair that I clamp to a table for longer wools. I love combing and using a diz to make my own rovings. I also love hand carding finer wools. My drum carder is also well loved. Can't say I prefer any over the other. But, I do not have a hackle. One would be handy for blending or making long color roving. But I have also seen where you can use your drum carder and a diz to do the same thing, sort of. Hummm. I need more time to do these things.....


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Goodshepfarm said:


> Do any of you comb your fiber or use hackles? I always card my own fiber on my drum carder but I am now considering combs. Do any of you use your hackles as combs? Which ones should I purchase for Romney wool? Any other advice?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> ~Michelle


I have two sets of combs, both mini or 4 inch, 2 row combs, one finer than the other. The finer comb I purchased from a dealer in Canada and the other from a dealer in UK. The Canadian combs took nearly 3 months to arrive; they were held up by Australian Customs and the parcel opened. They xrayed the parcel and freaked. They say the long tines of the combs and they thought they were ammunition. It is illegal to import ammunition here, unless you are a licensed gun dealer with an import licence for the importation of ammunition. When the parcel finally arrived there was a letter from Australian Customs explaining the hold up at Customs and why the parcel had been opened.

If I was better heeled I would love to buy a set of Russian Paddle combs. Unfortunately wool combs are not made in Australia and shipping costs are high when the combs are imported. My combs cost me well over $125 for each set and I purchased them over 10 years ago.

I prefer combs to a drum carder for several reasons. These are my personal reasons for preferring combs over a drum carder. I have used a drum carder on several occasions.

Combs are cheaper than a drum carder.
They are easier and quicker to set up.
They are far easier to clean.
They remove all short ends and debris from the fibre. The drum carder does not remove all the shorter ends and debris.
They align the fibres in the fleece better than a drum carder.
They are far more portable than a drum carder. I can just pop them in my bag and take them anywhere. 
I can use the combs whilst watching TV, they do not need a table to set them up and use them.

They can also double as a personal safety device.
I had my combs on the passenger seat one day and was pulling out of a parking space, waiting for a gap in the traffic in order to join the cars being driven along the road. I was parked in front of several shops. It was a very busy road and I had to wait several minutes. A woman was walking along the footpath and glanced into my car, through the front passenger side window. She spied my handbag on the front seat and tried to open the front passenger side door. Yes, it was locked. I always lock the doors when I am driving. I just looked at her and reached over and picked up one of the combs and made a raking movement in the air, at the same time puling a scowling face. Boy, did that woman move fast, it is a wonder she did not trip herself up or fall over, but she just ran and did not look back. Hence, my own personal safety device.

Yes, I know it could be termed 'going armed in public and likely to cause fear', a criminal offence here, but if I had been pulled over by the boys in blue I reckon I had a good story ready. "Honestly officer, I really am not armed and definitely not intending to cause fear. I have my spinning equipment with me in the car, see officer, the wheel in the boot, the bag of fleece on the back seat and my combs on the front seat for safety. I just picked up the combs to make sure they were safe on the front seat and not likely to fall. Honestly officer, I did not say anything to the woman, I did not threaten her when she tried to open my car, probably with the intention of stealing my handbag."

Combs do take a little practice to use and some may say that they can be slower than a drum carder. I always wash my fleece before combing, because washing removes the lanolin and dirt and is easier on the combs. Fleece should also be washed before drum carding as the lanolin can cause damage to the carder.

I have lent my combs to a couple of people but they were more than apprehensive using them. I always tell them that they are a multipurpose tool. You can comb your fleece, perform a radical mastectomy, a C section or a circumcision, free of charge, whilst you are combing your fleece.

I use my combs on all types of wool.

I made myself a hackle, a lot of work, but I used it for blending different fibres prior to spinning. There was a 'how to make your own hackle' video on the web, along with a few videos on how to use a hackle.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Thanks so much for all this info. Very helpful.


----------



## Ochosi

Combs and carders provide different fiber for spinning. Combs produce "sliver" not roving. Combs line the fibers up, side by side and are used for a worsted spinning. Cards cross the fibers, introducing air and used for spinning woollen preps. Different tools - different output.


----------



## Cdambro

Knitted by Nan said:


> I have two sets of combs, both mini or 4 inch, 2 row combs, one finer than the other. The finer comb I purchased from a dealer in Canada and the other from a dealer in UK. The Canadian combs took nearly 3 months to arrive; they were held up by Australian Customs and the parcel opened. They xrayed the parcel and freaked. They say the long tines of the combs and they thought they were ammunition. It is illegal to import ammunition here, unless you are a licensed gun dealer with an import licence for the importation of ammunition. When the parcel finally arrived there was a letter from Australian Customs explaining the hold up at Customs and why the parcel had been opened.
> 
> If I was better heeled I would love to buy a set of Russian Paddle combs. Unfortunately wool combs are not made in Australia and shipping costs are high when the combs are imported. My combs cost me well over $125 for each set and I purchased them over 10 years ago.
> 
> I prefer combs to a drum carder for several reasons. These are my personal reasons for preferring combs over a drum carder. I have used a drum carder on several occasions.
> 
> Combs are cheaper than a drum carder.
> They are easier and quicker to set up.
> They are far easier to clean.
> They remove all short ends and debris from the fibre. The drum carder does not remove all the shorter ends and debris.
> They align the fibres in the fleece better than a drum carder.
> They are far more portable than a drum carder. I can just pop them in my bag and take them anywhere.
> I can use the combs whilst watching TV, they do not need a table to set them up and use them.
> 
> They can also double as a personal safety device.
> I had my combs on the passenger seat one day and was pulling out of a parking space, waiting for a gap in the traffic in order to join the cars being driven along the road. I was parked in front of several shops. It was a very busy road and I had to wait several minutes. A woman was walking along the footpath and glanced into my car, through the front passenger side window. She spied my handbag on the front seat and tried to open the front passenger side door. Yes, it was locked. I always lock the doors when I am driving. I just looked at her and reached over and picked up one of the combs and made a raking movement in the air, at the same time puling a scowling face. Boy, did that woman move fast, it is a wonder she did not trip herself up or fall over, but she just ran and did not look back. Hence, my own personal safety device.
> 
> Yes, I know it could be termed 'going armed in public and likely to cause fear', a criminal offence here, but if I had been pulled over by the boys in blue I reckon I had a good story ready. "Honestly officer, I really am not armed and definitely not intending to cause fear. I have my spinning equipment with me in the car, see officer, the wheel in the boot, the bag of fleece on the back seat and my combs on the front seat for safety. I just picked up the combs to make sure they were safe on the front seat and not likely to fall. Honestly officer, I did not say anything to the woman, I did not threaten her when she tried to open my car, probably with the intention of stealing my handbag."
> 
> Combs do take a little practice to use and some may say that they can be slower than a drum carder. I always wash my fleece before combing, because washing removes the lanolin and dirt and is easier on the combs. Fleece should also be washed before drum carding as the lanolin can cause damage to the carder.
> 
> I have lent my combs to a couple of people but they were more than apprehensive using them. I always tell them that they are a multipurpose tool. You can comb your fleece, perform a radical mastectomy, a C section or a circumcision, free of charge, whilst you are combing your fleece.
> 
> I use my combs on all types of wool.
> 
> I made myself a hackle, a lot of work, but I used it for blending different fibres prior to spinning. There was a 'how to make your own hackle' video on the web, along with a few videos on how to use a hackle.


Loved your post.....your experiences with combs are amusing in a good way. Combs really can be used for way more purposes than intended so although not cheap, a must have in every household. Lol


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Ochosi said:


> Combs and carders provide different fiber for spinning. Combs produce "sliver" not roving. Combs line the fibers up, side by side and are used for a worsted spinning. Cards cross the fibers, introducing air and used for spinning woollen preps. Different tools - different output.


I have seen and spun both types of fibers, but most often my fiber is carded on my drum carder. Recently though I was given combed merino fiber. So, I understand the fiber preparation process, but let's go to the spinning of that fiber discussion because after your post I read an article on worsted vs woolen and it gave me a headache!

So, depending on the fiber I am spinning, I do spin in differently. For instance, I can only spin 100% angora on my Ashford wheel because I have better tension control and the fiber requires more twist.
I noticed that when I spun that combed fiber it wanted to get away too and I also had to change the way I spun it, similar to the slippery angora fibers, and it did spin up a bit thicker than my normal fingering yarn. I don't remember how many yards I got per ounce but I think it fell more towards sport than fingering in thickness.
As you can see I do change my spinning to account for the fiber but...
In the article I just read it talked about my left hand. When I spin, I smooth out the fibers with my 2 fingers very, very gently as I move that hand up the length of the draw and then allow that draw to go into the orifice. Draw with my right, smooth with my left. 
By doing that, am I removing air from the carded fiber and removing some of it's softness?
And, if I comb my Romney fiber I'm now wondering if that will make my yarn denser but at the same time smoother?
See why the headache?


----------



## Goodshepfarm

I just watched a video on the different spinning draws. I think I will do a test of some fiber. I will card some and spin with the different methods, then do the same with combed fiber. then I'll be able to see the different effects to get more educated on the impact of the draw on combed vs carded fibers. 

I may just be doing it instinctively, but I want to understand it.


----------



## BirchPoint

That's the best way to figure it out! Have fun!


----------



## Ochosi

Goodshepfarm said:


> I have seen and spun both types of fibers, but most often my fiber is carded on my drum carder. Recently though I was given combed merino fiber. So, I understand the fiber preparation process, but let's go to the spinning of that fiber discussion because after your post I read an article on worsted vs woolen and it gave me a headache!
> 
> So, depending on the fiber I am spinning, I do spin in differently. For instance, I can only spin 100% angora on my Ashford wheel because I have better tension control and the fiber requires more twist.
> I noticed that when I spun that combed fiber it wanted to get away too and I also had to change the way I spun it, similar to the slippery angora fibers, and it did spin up a bit thicker than my normal fingering yarn. I don't remember how many yards I got per ounce but I think it fell more towards sport than fingering in thickness.
> As you can see I do change my spinning to account for the fiber but...
> In the article I just read it talked about my left hand. When I spin, I smooth out the fibers with my 2 fingers very, very gently as I move that hand up the length of the draw and then allow that draw to go into the orifice. Draw with my right, smooth with my left.
> By doing that, am I removing air from the carded fiber and removing some of it's softness?
> And, if I comb my Romney fiber I'm now wondering if that will make my yarn denser but at the same time smoother?
> See why the headache?


LOL! You can spin anywhere from true worsted which is sometimes called "inch-worm" spinning to full, airy, fluffy yarn with a long-draw and anywhere in between. I did a good job of spinning "wire" when I first started spinning. I was spinning fine yarn with way too much twist in it. There are lots of ways to spin and the goal is to spin the appropriate yarn for the finished product. There are Master Spinner programs out there, if you're interested in getting that technical. I expect that your Romney will be denser and smoother is you comb the fleece. Yes, you're taking some of the air out of the carded roving when you smooth with your fingers. Your best bet may be to "swatch" - try combing a bit, try a few different drafting techniques in your spinning and see what you like best. It's fun to try new things. There are also DVDs from some of the spinning teachers that you might like to check out as well. Abby Franquemont and Judith MacKenzie are two that come to mind.

Good luck, and with all of our hobbies, have fun in the process and don't let it stress you!
Bonnie


----------



## sockyarn

If you have a very long staple then you might want combs.


----------



## bakeknitsew

My DH made a set of combs a couple of years ago, they are gorgeous and heavy. I wanted them but the weight was a deterrent. Then I bought a Coopworth/Romney Fleece from Maine that has at least 5" locks. After washing, I was eager to spin it but the wool picker DH is making for me is taking forever...sooooo I got out the combs and they did a beautiful job on this fleece. I need to do another round of combing for one more skein and then I will have 1600 yds for a sweater with at least another pound of fleece left. So, for this project, I have enjoyed the combing process, just pulled the fiber off the combs and then processed the left-over short stuff on the drum carder usually with other added fiber for a change of pace.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

My DH is planning on making me some. In fact I went to buy the steel today but I thought he had chosen the incorrect size so I didn't buy it. Would it be possible to get details from your husband on how he made yours? I would be grateful.


----------



## bakeknitsew

My husband used 3 rows of 8d nails. He made a template to figure where the nails would go. Once he had that set he placed another piece of wood over the nail head side to 'clean up the back side'


----------



## bakeknitsew

See attached picture for the combs


----------



## BirchPoint

Those look really nice! Did he polish each nail before putting them in place?


----------



## Goodshepfarm

bakeknitsew said:


> My husband used 3 rows of 8d nails. He made a template to figure where the nails would go. Once he had that set he placed another piece of wood over the nail head side to 'clean up the back side'


Thank you so much for the details. I am also blessed to have a wonderful and talented husband. I will pass on this info to him. He has offered to make me combs and a hackle and I look forward to using them.

Thank you again bakeknitsew.


----------



## Cdambro

bakeknitsew said:


> See attached picture for the combs


Beautiful combs


----------



## bakeknitsew

Thanks for the compliments, I will pass them on to him. He just used 8d nails, as they were at least 2-1/2 to 3" and then a row of shorter nails. My son got a lathe a couple of years ago and made the handles but could use 1 to 1 1/2 inch dowels insead. They are plenty sharp, I managed to puncture myself. :sm12:


----------



## LoriRuth

Is it possible to share the template? I have so alpaca fleece that was given to me but I don't have any other supplies yet and AM researching to see what I need. I haven't washed it yet either!


----------



## dtjacobson

Goodshepfarm said:


> Do any of you comb your fiber or use hackles? I always card my own fiber on my drum carder but I am now considering combs. Do any of you use your hackles as combs? Which ones should I purchase for Romney wool? Any other advice?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> ~Michelle


I comb and use a drum carder, depending on what the fiber is and what I plan to do with it. I also use a hackle, but only for blending different colors of combed top to create multi-colored top.

With English combs, the number of rows of tines (referred to as the "pitch") determines how fine of fleece you can comb. My English combs (I currently have 2 sets) are all 5-pitch, as I tend to work with a lot of fine fibers--I've used them for Romney and gotten very nice results, but there is probably a bit more waste than if I were using 4-pitch combs. 4-pitch combs tend to be easier to find than 5-pitch combs, and are good for both long and the coarser fine wools, such as Corriedale/long wool crosses.

Other advice: You will go through a lot more fiber when combing. This is because combing is an extractive process--you're removing the very best fiber to spin, and leaving the shorter fibers and nepps in the combs, so there's a lot of waste. If the fiber is precious, you can "salvage" the smaller fibers by pulling them off the comb once you've dizzed off the best fiber, then carding the shorter fiber--I sometimes do this when working with dyed locks, as I want to spin as much of the fiber as possible. OTOH, remember: those pesky fiber critters are growing more fiber as you sleep, so you don't need to worry about running out. :sm17:


----------

